# holiday



## deepdiver61 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there, maybe someone of you can help me with some information.
I have some friends living inDar-es Salaam in Tanzania.They want to come on a holiday to Greece Rhodes where I live.They have valid passports and they know they need a visa to enter greece. Now my question, Do they also need a written invitation to come to here.
Thanks,
Jan


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

The best thing is for them to have a look on the Greek embassy web site under visas.. that way the information will be correct and up to date.

Maiden


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I found this info with a google search, not sure if it's up to date:


Greece Consulate , Tanzania

Dar es Salaam 
P.O Box 766 
Dar es Salaam 
Tanzania 
Phone:
+255-22-211-5895 
Fax:
+255-22-260-0151


----------



## deepdiver61 (Mar 28, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> The best thing is for them to have a look on the Greek embassy web site under visas.. that way the information will be correct and up to date.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for the info I will send them a mail


----------



## deepdiver61 (Mar 28, 2012)

wka said:


> I found this info with a google search, not sure if it's up to date:
> 
> 
> Greece Consulate , Tanzania
> ...


I will give them the info thanks


----------

